# Hagstrom serial number decoding



## crest95

Greetings; I am new to the group. I was told that a gent named Thornton Davis on this site is a Hagstrom guru. I have a Viking w/ S/N 713495 and would be delighted to know when it was made. Thanks.


----------



## Thornton Davis

crest95 said:


> Greetings; I am new to the group. I was told that a gent named Thornton Davis on this site is a Hagstrom guru. I have a Viking w/ S/N 713495 and would be delighted to know when it was made. Thanks.


Welcome crest95, here's the information you're looking for on your Viking. It was made in production batch 713 which produced 1,039 Viking guitars. Yours was the 495th Viking to be made in that run which took place in 1967.

Enjoy!

TD


----------



## crest95

Thornton Davis said:


> Welcome crest95, here's the information you're looking for on your Viking. It was made in production batch 713 which produced 1,039 Viking guitars. Yours was the 495th Viking to be made in that run which took place in 1967.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> TD


Thank you !


----------



## hagstrommer

Another day - another Hagstrom decode! I just picked up an F400 - Serial number: 625140. What can you tell me?

And a couple of questions if you don't mind: 
1 - Intonation: Any way to adjust the intonation of an individual string? There are two screws behind the wooden block on the bridge to raise and lower the action, but that seems about it.
2 - Several of the switches on this sucker are non-functional - the "L" switch, which I believe turn the neck pickup on/off and the "kill" switch mounted on top of the pick guard. Any place in North America where I can get replacements? I sent an email to the folks at Spare Parts at www.hagstromparts.se but I have not idea how active that site is any more...

Thank you Mr. Davis!


----------



## Thornton Davis

hagstrommer said:


> Another day - another Hagstrom decode! I just picked up an F400 - Serial number: 625140. What can you tell me?
> 
> And a couple of questions if you don't mind:
> 1 - Intonation: Any way to adjust the intonation of an individual string? There are two screws behind the wooden block on the bridge to raise and lower the action, but that seems about it.
> 2 - Several of the switches on this sucker are non-functional - the "L" switch, which I believe turn the neck pickup on/off and the "kill" switch mounted on top of the pick guard. Any place in North America where I can get replacements? I sent an email to the folks at Spare Parts at www.hagstromparts.se but I have not idea how active that site is any more...
> 
> Thank you Mr. Davis!


Well let's see what the good book has to say about your Hagstrom. Production batch number 625 was a run of 500 basses with yours being the 140th bass made in that run which took place in 1965. Your bass is actually a Hagstrom DeLuxe which was the predecessor to the Hagstrom IIB (F400) model. There were 4 runs of the DeLuxe bass model that took place during 1965 producing a total of 2049 basses of which 49 were left handed. Both the Hagstrom 1B and IIB models were introduced towards the end of 1965 and replaced the DeLuxe. The DeLuxe and the HIIB are almost identical, one way of telling them apart is that the pickups in the DeLuxe have rounded shoulders while the pickups in the HIIB has square shoulders.

Answers to your questions:
1 - Intonation. It is what it is my friend. Those two screws in the tailpiece adjust the string height. You have to fiddle with the wooden bridge by angling it in order to get the intonation as close as possible.
2 - Unfortunately there's no sources any longer in NA that offer factory original Hagstrom replacement parts. Janne at Hagstrom Parts SE is going to be your best source. He's always been very responsive when I've contacted him in the past. With the pandemic happening you can expect a slower than normal response.

Good luck with your new old bass.

TD


----------



## hagstrommer

Thank you Mr. TD! 

I see what you describing with the pickups, the ones on mine are indeed rounded.

The action was super high when I got the bass and I've lowered it considerably. The Intonation isn't horrible, but I'd like to get the E string a little closer. I may fiddle more when angling the bridge, I may not!

Ended up ordering these switches: 


We've moved



I think they'll do the trick.

Thanks again for the info.

Cheers


----------



## bps

Thornton Davis said:


> Welcome crest95, here's the information you're looking for on your Viking. It was made in production batch 713 which produced 1,039 Viking guitars. Yours was the 495th Viking to be made in that run which took place in 1967.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> TD


similar question TD - I just picked up a lefty Hagstrom 3 - serial number 659082 curious what year it was made
thanks bps


----------



## Thornton Davis

bps said:


> similar question TD - I just picked up a lefty Hagstrom 3 - serial number 659082 curious what year it was made
> thanks bps


bps, your lefty Hagstrom-III was made in production run 659 during 1966. It was the 82nd Hag-III to come off the production line in that run which produced 100 of them.

The factory only produced 2 production runs (659 & 685) of left handed Hag-III guitars between 1966-69 producing 306 of them in total.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## bps

Thornton Davis said:


> bps, your lefty Hagstrom-III was made in production run 659 during 1966. It was the 82nd Hag-III to come off the production line in that run which produced 100 of them.
> 
> The factory only produced 2 production runs (659 & 685) of left handed Hag-III guitars between 1966-69 producing 306 of them in total.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> TD


many thanks! glad I bought it - nice guitars! cheers bps


----------



## Oldthing

Thornton Davis said:


> Welcome crest95, here's the information you're looking for on your Viking. It was made in production batch 713 which produced 1,039 Viking guitars. Yours was the 495th Viking to be made in that run which took place in 1967.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> TD


----------



## Oldthing

Totally new to this, so I hope it works. I have what I believe is a Hagstrom viking 1 that I'm restoring with a serial number of 871108. So, was it made in 1971? I am also looking for the missing tailpiece badge, v/t knobs, neck binding, and a little screw from the bridge adjusters.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Oldthing said:


> Totally new to this, so I hope it works. I have what I believe is a Hagstrom viking 1 that I'm restoring with a serial number of 871108. So, was it made in 1971? I am also looking for the missing tailpiece badge, v/t knobs, neck binding, and a little screw from the bridge adjusters.


Oldthing, here's the info on this Hagstrom, It's a Viking 1N (2 x humbuckers with 3+3 headstock tuners) that was made in 1973 in production run 871. That particular run produced 252 Viking 1N guitars with this one being the 108th to be made in that run.

For parts you can try here: Spare Parts at www.hagstromparts.se

or here: Spare parts

TD


----------



## Oldthing

Thornton Davis said:


> Oldthing, here's the info on this Hagstrom, It's a Viking 1N (2 x humbuckers with 3+3 headstock tuners) that was made in 1973 in production run 871. That particular run produced 252 Viking 1N guitars with this one being the 108th to be made in that run.
> 
> For parts you can try here: Spare Parts at www.hagstromparts.se
> 
> or here: Spare parts
> 
> TD


Thanks for the response and info. When I am finished it I can try and post a pic.


----------



## Rikc253

Hi all! I recently got a Hagstrom Viking serial number 871114 and was curious as to the year and whether it's a mark 1 or 2. I'm assuming early 70s by the batch number but don't know for sure.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Rikc253 said:


> Hi all! I recently got a Hagstrom Viking serial number 871114 and was curious as to the year and whether it's a mark 1 or 2. I'm assuming early 70s by the batch number but don't know for sure.


Your Hagstrom is a model Viking 1N which is the 2nd generation of the Viking model that's equipped with humbucking pickups and a 3+3 headstock. It was made in 1973 in production batch 871 which produced 252 of them. Yours was the 114th to be made in that run.

TD


----------



## Jeff62

Hi. My hagstrom F200 have the serial number M06031629 and I'm curious to know about that.


----------



## greco

error


----------



## greco

Jeff62 said:


> Hi. My hagstrom F200 have the serial number M06031629 and I'm curious to know about that.


Paging @Thornton Davis


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jeff62 said:


> Hi. My hagstrom F200 have the serial number M06031629 and I'm curious to know about that.


Jeff62, your Hagstrom is a Chinese reissue so I'm unable to provide you with much more than it appears to have been made in 2006.

TD


----------



## acvlab

I was given an Hagstrom Viking with a serial number MO5100680 and would like to know when it was made. Thanks.


----------



## Thornton Davis

acvlab said:


> I was given an Hagstrom Viking with a serial number MO5100680 and would like to know when it was made. Thanks.


acvlab, your Hagstrom is a Chinese reissue so I'm unable to provide you with much more than that it was made in October of 2005.

TD


----------



## RedCat

Hey all! I have a Hagstrom super swede. looks great and plays beautifully but I'm having a heck of a time identifying it. number on back of headstock is M06111450. Ive read previous posts and folks with similar numbers seem to be Chinese reissues. Is mine one of those? And what does that mean, that it was like refurbished or something?
Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

RedCat said:


> Hey all! I have a Hagstrom super swede. looks great and plays beautifully but I'm having a heck of a time identifying it. number on back of headstock is M06111450. I've read previous posts and folks with similar numbers seem to be Chinese reissues. Is mine one of those? And what does that mean, that it was like refurbished or something?
> Thanks!


RedCat, you're correct in that your Hagstrom Super Swede is a Chinese made reissue which simply means that it's a reissue that was made in China and not an original Swedish made Super Swede from the early 80's. 
Serial number dates your guitar to having been made in November of 2006.

TD


----------



## JAzCy

I'm looking to get my Patch 2000 dated, serial number 53 001067. I'm also wondering if all Patch 2000s were sold as a set or if the pedals were an option. I bought mine without the pedals and the wiring had likely been redone - there are circuit boards in the case. I haven't tried plugging the 7-pin into anything, I sadly haven't had the time to dig into it more since I've owned it.


----------



## JAzCy

edit


----------



## Thornton Davis

JAzCy said:


> I'm looking to get my Patch 2000 dated, serial number 53 001067. I'm also wondering if all Patch 2000s were sold as a set or if the pedals were an option. I bought mine without the pedals and the wiring had likely been redone - there are circuit boards in the case. I haven't tried plugging the 7-pin into anything, I sadly haven't had the time to dig into it more since I've owned it.


JAzCy, 

Your Patch 2000 guitar was made in production run 001 which commenced in 1977 and concluded in 1979 producing 173 Patch guitars. Yours was the 67th to have been made in that run. Because the run took place over 3 years it's impossible for me to tell you in which year it was made but I'd tend to to with 1977 or 78 because of its sequence in the production run.

Anyone wanting the Patch 2000 system would have to buy it as a package. Hagstrom made the guitar and Ampeg made the foot pedal. I remember Karl-Eric Hagstrom Sr saying that nothing they ever made gave Hagstrom so much publicity as the Patch 2000 did but at the same time it was the worst selling product that Hagstrom ever made.

List price of the Patch 2000 guitar or bass was $1,395.00 US which was a lot of money at the time.

TD


----------



## JAzCy

I bought mine circa 2001 without pedals, and it seems that the wiring was messed with as there are a couple circuit boards and pots that were in the case. Sounds great through the pickups but would love to use it as intended through a midi set up. Has anyone tried to make a pedal system that would work with this guitar? Sadly, this is the neglected oddity in my collection.


----------



## JAzCy

Please excuse the repeats, I'm posting on the road and it looked like my post didn't go through... 
I can only hope there's a rando pedal out there that should be with my guitar.


----------



## milltech

Crest 95 started this thread asking for info on a serial number 713495. I purchased this guitar yesterday and was looking for dating information so thanks for that, and if you're still getting notices crest 95 I'd appreciated any history you have. I just love the neck profile. I'm very retired and have been looking for a guitar that suits my small hands and bad playing!

Actually this might be becoming a bit of a fetish, I've owned a Harmony H77 since new when I was 19, (never could play one side of it but lighter strings have improved it in a way I didn't know was possible, wish I'd known back then), and a Gibson J45 from about 1973, (purchased second hand of course). That was it until a couple of years ago. I added a Rickenbacker 325, (a bit too extreme but when I sold it on ebay and he didn't pay up I discovered I was relieved, so it stays). Then I tried an Epiphone Byrdland, (fabulous but just a bit fat to be comfortable played standing, it will probably remain in under-the-bed collectors condition, as it was when found).

The Viking is almost perfect but I'm going to have to adjust myself, my natural playing position puts the pick a bit too far forward. Nice though.


----------



## Thornton Davis

milltech said:


> Crest 95 started this thread asking for info on a serial number 713495. I purchased this guitar yesterday and was looking for dating information so thanks for that, and if you're still getting notices crest 95 I'd appreciated any history you have. I just love the neck profile. I'm very retired and have been looking for a guitar that suits my small hands and bad playing!


I've probably already provided this information to Crest 95 but since milltech now owns this Viking I don't mind posting it again. 

The factory manufactured 713495 in 1967 in production run 713 which produced 1,039 of them. It was the 495th to have been made in run 713.

TD


----------



## milltech

Thornton Davis said:


> I've probably already provided this information to Crest 95 but since milltech now owns this Viking I don't mind posting it again.
> 
> The factory manufactured 713495 in 1967 in production run 713 which produced 1,039 of them. It was the 495th to have been made in run 713.
> 
> TD


Thanks, I bought it as a '66, nice to know an accurate date. Does anyone know if an owners register exists anywhere? My Rickenbacker is on the Ric Register and it cannot hurt to record who owns these things and the country where they reside.


----------



## Thornton Davis

milltech said:


> Thanks, I bought it as a '66, nice to know an accurate date. Does anyone know if an owners register exists anywhere? My Rickenbacker is on the Ric Register and it cannot hurt to record who owns these things and the country where they reside.


There's no Hagstrom registry like the Rickenbacker registry. 

TD


----------



## Craner

Hello everyone, my father bought me this swede when I was a teenager and now I'm 48. My son now plays and have lots of questions about it. I am just wondering what year it was made or any other information anyone may have? It's a beautiful guitar and in mint condition. Serial number is 53 054308. Thank you.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Craner, your Swede was made in production run 054 which produced 500 of them in that run. That production run started in 1978 and finished in 1980. Your Swede was the 308th guitar to be made in the run. I can’t say exactly when it was made but my best guess would be 1979.

TD


----------



## Craner

Thornton Davis said:


> Craner, your Swede was made in production run 054 which produced 500 of them in that run. That production run started in 1978 and finished in 1980. Your Swede was the 308th guitar to be made in the run. I can’t say exactly when it was made but my best guess would be 1979.
> 
> TD


Thanks very much for looking into if for me.


----------



## ghostfanchi

I was looking on reverb the other day at a Hagström fantomen (left handed). I am thinking of purchasing the guitar. However I noticed that the serial number looks different from other fantomens that I have seen online. This one has a serial number printed on a gold sticker. The serial number is 109081014. I am wondering if this guitar is legitimate and when it was made? any thoughts?


----------



## robduffus1

milltech said:


> Thanks, I bought it as a '66, nice to know an accurate date. Does anyone know if an owners register exists anywhere? My Rickenbacker is on the Ric Register and it cannot hurt to record who owns these things and the country where they reside.


Hi...new here, with a Viking serial number 731705. Can you date it? Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

robduffus1 said:


> Hi...new here, with a Viking serial number 731705. Can you date it? Thanks!


Your Viking was made in production run number 731 which produced 1,000 Viking guitars during 1968. It was the 705th Viking to be made in that run.

TD


----------



## robduffus1

Thornton Davis said:


> Your Viking was made in production run number 731 which produced 1,000 Viking guitars during 1968. It was the 705th Viking to be made in that run.
> 
> TD


Thank you so much for the information! I now treasure it even more.


----------



## Fal Shanamé

Hey Thornton!

Can you help me find out the year the serial number 659966 was made.
Its my fathers former Jazz Guitar. 
Thanks in advance!
Cheers, Vlad


----------



## Thornton Davis

Fal Shanamé said:


> Hey Thornton!
> 
> Can you help me find out the year the serial number 659966 was made.
> Its my fathers former Jazz Guitar.
> Thanks in advance!
> Cheers, Vlad


Vlad, according to the production records your fathers Hagstrom is a left handed model Hagstrom-III that was made in production batch 659 during 1966. That run which produced 100 of them.

Please double check the last 3 digits of the serial number. I suspect that your message is a typo and the number is 659066. That would make is being the 66th Hagstrom-III to be made in that run.

TD


----------



## Fal Shanamé

Thanks for your research! 
I checked the nummer again and it´s 659 966 (for sure 9 not 0). 
What does that mean? Still 1966 / produced 100 / 66th?
If i may ask you, from where do you know that stuff? 
Do you have a list? Are U an autist? Are you "THE" Canadian-Hagstrom-Nerd?
You have it from the internet? 
Again, thanks a lot for the missing information!
Cheerio, V





Fal Shanamé said:


> Hey Thornton!
> 
> Can you help me find out the year the serial number 659966 was made.
> Its my fathers former Jazz Guitar.
> Thanks in advance!
> Cheers, Vlad





Thornton Davis said:


> Vlad, according to the production records your fathers Hagstrom is a left handed model Hagstrom-III that was made in production batch 659 during 1966. That run which produced 100 of them.
> 
> Please double check the last 3 digits of the serial number. I suspect that your message is a typo and the number is 659066. That would make is being the 66th Hagstrom-III to be made in that run.
> 
> TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Fal Shanamé said:


> Thanks for your research!
> I checked the nummer again and it´s 659 966 (for sure 9 not 0).
> What does that mean? Still 1966 / produced 100 / 66th?
> If i may ask you, from where do you know that stuff?
> Do you have a list? Are U an autist? Are you "THE" Canadian-Hagstrom-Nerd?
> You have it from the internet?
> Again, thanks a lot for the missing information!
> Cheerio, V



Vlad, I've gone back to the original factory records and they indicate that run 659 only produced 100 left handed H-III guitars and not 1000. I suspect that the serial number stamp was incorrectly set to the number 9 instead of 0 which would account for the guitar having its current serial number of 659966 instead of 659066 as we all know every now and then shit happens. The fact that the last two digits of the serial number happen to be 66 has nothing to do with the year it was made. Those two digits 66 represent the sequence in the production run that the instrument was completed which in this case is 66 out of 100.

Just know that your guitar was made in 1966.

I share the production information that I received a number of years ago from the factory to anyone wanting to learn more about their Swedish made Hagstrom guitar or bass. 

TD


----------



## Fal Shanamé

Thornton Davis said:


> Vlad, I've gone back to the original factory records and they indicate that run 659 only produced 100 left handed H-III guitars and not 1000. I suspect that the serial number stamp was incorrectly set to the number 9 instead of 0 which would account for the guitar having its current serial number of 659966 instead of 659066 as we all know every now and then shit happens. The fact that the last two digits of the serial number happen to be 66 has nothing to do with the year it was made. Those two digits 66 represent the sequence in the production run that the instrument was completed which in this case is 66 out of 100.
> 
> Just know that your guitar was made in 1966.
> 
> I share the production information that I received a number of years ago from the factory to anyone wanting to learn more about their Swedish made Hagstrom guitar or bass.
> 
> TD


Yo!
Good job, dude!
According to my step-daughter and myself you seem to be a really nice guy! Especially that you share the product information with us all!
I am pretty sure my guitar is a righthanded guitar, because the switch should be on the lower side of the strings.
Keep on groovin´ & smooth movin...
Enjoy, Jazz & Vlad


----------



## Thornton Davis

Fal Shanamé said:


> Yo!
> Good job, dude!
> According to my step-daughter and myself you seem to be a really nice guy! Especially that you share the product information with us all!
> I am pretty sure my guitar is a righthanded guitar, because the switch should be on the lower side of the strings.
> Keep on groovin´ & smooth movin...
> Enjoy, Jazz & Vlad


If that's the case then someone changed the serial number plate on the guitar before you bought it. If that's the case there's no telling exactly when it was made.

How about posting a photo or two of it?

Thx for the compliment, my wife agrees with you that I am indeed a really nice guy. 

TD


----------



## Fal Shanamé

Thornton Davis said:


> If that's the case then someone changed the serial number plate on the guitar before you bought it. If that's the case there's no telling exactly when it was made.
> 
> How about posting a photo or two of it?
> 
> Thx for the compliment, my wife agrees with you that I am indeed a really nice guy.
> 
> TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Fal Shanamé said:


> View attachment 410356
> View attachment 410357
> View attachment 410359


Vlad,

This is a Viking-1. The serial number is 695 and not 659 as you had originally stated. This Viking was made in production run 695 which produced 1,000 of them between 1966-67. It was the 966th Viking-1 to come off the line in that run during 1967.

Looks to be in excellent condition. Glad to have cleared this up.

TD


----------



## Fal Shanamé

Thornton Davis said:


> Vlad,
> 
> This is a Viking-1. The serial number is 695 and not 659 as you had originally stated. This Viking was made in production run 695 which produced 1,000 of them between 1966-67. It was the 966th Viking-1 to come off the line in that run during 1967.
> 
> Looks to be in excellent condition. Glad to have cleared this up.
> 
> TD


...and again thanks a lot! 
My father stopped playing professional 2 years after my older sister was born, that means 1974. He died 3 years ago...
I got it fixed, after more than 45 years in the case.
I´m glad too, that YOU cleared this up!

Cheers, Vlad
By the way, my wife also thinks of you, that you´re a nice guy!


----------



## mcloudnine

I just picked up a Hagstrom 12-string acoustic guitar and was hoping you could help with the date of manufacture. Serial number is 76704. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## mcloudnine

Here are some pics of the 12-string


----------



## Thornton Davis

mcloudnine said:


> Here are some pics of the 12-string


mcloudnine, the serial number dates it to having been made in 1966. Hagstrom didn't manufacture any acoustic guitars. They were all made by Bjarton in Sweden and labeled as Hagstrom's.

Enjoy your new-old guitar.

TD


----------



## mcloudnine

Thornton Davis said:


> mcloudnine, the serial number dates it to having been made in 1966. Hagstrom didn't manufacture any acoustic guitars. They were all made by Bjarton in Sweden and labeled as Hagstrom's.
> 
> Enjoy your new-old guitar/
> 
> TD


Thornton, thanks for the info. Very much appreciated.


----------



## missi

Hello!
I was given a free bass last week and my daughter has already started playing it in our worship band at church! I would love to know a little history. 

The serial is 870046. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Thornton Davis

missi said:


> Hello!
> I was given a free bass last week and my daughter has already started playing it in our worship band at church! I would love to know a little history.
> 
> The serial is 870046. Thank you for your help!


missi, your Hagstrom is a Swede bass manufactured in 1973 in production run # 870. That particular run produced 100 Swede basses with yours being the 46th to have been made in the run.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## Vantage Guitar Shop

I just got this Hagstrom II traded into my store. I'm hoping to restore it and keep it. The original owner painted over the sunburst with black spray paint (ugh) and completely removed all the switches and added pots for two of them. A strange bird for sure, but I think she may be able to live again.

The serial number is 674272. I'd like to know exactly what year it is so I can try to get her back to where she should be If anyone can tell me, that would be awesome!




















Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Vantage Guitar Shop said:


> I just got this Hagstrom II traded into my store. I'm hoping to restore it and keep it. The original owner painted over the sunburst with black spray paint (ugh) and completely removed all the switches and added pots for two of them. A strange bird for sure, but I think she may be able to live again.
> 
> The serial number is 674272. I'd like to know exactly what year it is so I can try to get her back to where she should be If anyone can tell me, that would be awesome!
> View attachment 425642
> View attachment 425643
> View attachment 425640
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


VGS, your Hagstrom-II was made in production run 674 during 1967. That run produced 999 Hagstrom-II guitars with your being the 272nd to come off the production line in the run.

TD


----------



## Vantage Guitar Shop

Thornton Davis said:


> VGS, your Hagstrom-II was made in production run 674 during 1967. That run produced 999 Hagstrom-II guitars with your being the 272nd to come off the production line in the run.
> 
> TD


You're awesome Thornton! What's the name of the book you have? I'd like to see if I can track one down on ebay or something. Haha


----------



## MAGSTER

Just discovered this page. I have a Swede Serial Number 53 888204.
Have had it for a few years now and love it, but have not been able to find out when it was made.


----------



## Thornton Davis

MAGSTER said:


> Just discovered this page. I have a Swede Serial Number 53 888204.
> Have had it for a few years now and love it, but have not been able to find out when it was made.


MAGSTER, your Swede was produced in production run 888 which commenced in 1973 and concluded in 1974. The run produced 300 Swede guitars with yours being the 204th to be made in that run. I can't say for sure but I would tend to think that because it was made during the second half of the run it's a 1974.

TD


----------



## MAGSTER

Thornton Davis said:


> MAGSTER, your Swede was produced in production run 888 which commenced in 1973 and concluded in 1974. The run produced 300 Swede guitars with yours being the 204th to be made in that run. I can't say for sure but I would tend to think that because it was made during the second half of the run it's a 1974.
> 
> TD


Thanks for the information Thornton. I felt that it was around that time but it's good to know for sure. I appreciate your help. 🎸  🎸


----------



## MAGSTER

Thornton Davis said:


> MAGSTER, your Swede was produced in production run 888 which commenced in 1973 and concluded in 1974. The run produced 300 Swede guitars with yours being the 204th to be made in that run. I can't say for sure but I would tend to think that because it was made during the second half of the run it's a 1974.
> 
> TD


Just had another question... Do you know where it was made?

Thanks,

Magster


----------



## ingemarsodoma

Hi Thornton! Amazing that you have access to those old records!
I have a H-8 (8-string bass) with serial 727374 - any info on production year/date/run for this?
As far as I know, it's bound to be either 67, 68 or 69...


----------



## Thornton Davis

ingemarsodoma said:


> Hi Thornton! Amazing that you have access to those old records!
> I have a H-8 (8-string bass) with serial 727374 - any info on production year/date/run for this?
> As far as I know, it's bound to be either 67, 68 or 69...


ingemarsodoma, your H-8 was made in production run 727 which commenced production in 1967 and finished in 1968 producing a total of 600 H-8 basses. Your H-8 was the 374th bass to come off the line in that run. I can't say for sure if it was made in 67 or 68 but we know that it was made in one of them, but my guess would be in 1968.

TD


----------



## ingemarsodoma

Thornton Davis said:


> ingemarsodoma, your H-8 was made in production run 727 which commenced production in 1967 and finished in 1968 producing a total of 600 H-8 basses. Your H-8 was the 374th bass to come off the line in that run. I can't say for sure if it was made in 67 or 68 but we know that it was made in one of them, but my guess would be in 1968.
> 
> TD


Interesting, many thanx!


----------



## microfilm

Hi Thornton.
I just own a red super kent which the serial is 544861, maybe you could help me dating it ?!


----------



## Thornton Davis

microfilm said:


> Hi Thornton.
> I just own a red super kent which the serial is 544861, maybe you could help me dating it ?!


microfilm, your "red super kent" is actually a PB-24-BG made in production run 544 during 1963. That run produced 998 of them with yours being the 861st to have been made in the run.

TD


----------



## microfilm

thank you very much !


----------



## reebayroo

Hello everyone! Is there anyway to date my Hagstrom Super Swede? It's made in China and this is the M0 603 1723. 

Any help would be very appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thornton Davis

reebayroo said:


> Hello everyone! Is there anyway to date my Hagstrom Super Swede? It's made in China and this is the M0 603 1723.
> 
> Any help would be very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Made in March of 2006.

TD


----------



## Verne

I just got an Ultra Max. Is it March 2019? I assume China or Korea.

G19030172


----------



## Thornton Davis

Verne said:


> I just got an Ultra Max. Is it March 2019? I assume China or Korea.
> 
> G19030172


Yes, March of 2019. Probably China.

TD


----------



## slowjammer

Hello Thornton-'Oh-Hagstrom-God'!
So glad you are doing this and thanks a mil in advance.
My question is re. G14070003
Really dont have much info on it, was hoping you did
Best


----------



## Thornton Davis

slowjammer said:


> Hello Thornton-'Oh-Hagstrom-God'!
> So glad you are doing this and thanks a mil in advance.
> My question is re. G14070003
> Really dont have much info on it, was hoping you did
> Best


slowjammer, I have no idea what model your Hagstrom is but I can tell you the serial number indicates that it was made in the first week of July in 2014. BTW it was made in China.

TD


----------



## Alan Schwartz

Hi. I have a lefty Hagstrom that I am trying to find information about. It has a serial #M06112547. Thanks for anything you can tell me. Actually, I need to find a truss rod cover for it if anybody knows a good lead. Alan


----------



## Thornton Davis

Alan Schwartz said:


> Hi. I have a lefty Hagstrom that I am trying to find information about. It has a serial #M06112547. Thanks for anything you can tell me. Alan


Can't tell which model your guitar is but the serial number indicates it as having been made in November of 2006. It would have been made in China.

TD


----------



## Alan Schwartz

Thornton Davis said:


> Can't tell which model your guitar is but the serial number indicates it as having been made in November of 2006. It would have been made in China.
> 
> TD


Thanks for the information. I think it is a F200P.


----------



## SG611

@Thornton Davis I just bought a Viking with the serial number 695160. Was wondering what year it was manufactured. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Thornton Davis

SG611 said:


> @Thornton Davis I just bought a Viking with the serial number 695160. Was wondering what year it was manufactured. Thanks for any help!


SG611, your Viking was made in production batch 695 which commenced production in 1966 and finished up in 67 producing 1000 Viking guitars. Yours was the 160th to be made in that run during 1966.

Enjoy,

TD


----------



## SG611

Thornton Davis said:


> SG611, your Viking was made in production batch 695 which commenced production in 1966 and finished up in 67 producing 1000 Viking guitars. Yours was the 160th to be made in that run during 1966.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> TD


Thank you very much!


----------



## Sebastien Theriault

Hihi! So glad I found you! I have a Hagstrom Viking serial number 828150. I would love to know what year it was made. Its a semi hollow. I wonder how much its valued at the moment. Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Sebastien Theriault said:


> Hihi! So glad I found you! I have a Hagstrom Viking serial number 828150. I would love to know what year it was made. Its a semi hollow. I wonder how much its valued at the moment. Thanks!


Sebastien, your Hagstrom is a Viking 1N (2nd gen) was made in production run 828 in 1972. The run produced 200 Viking 1N guitars with your being the 150th to come of the line in that run.
Sorry, I can't give you a value for it as that would require taking a close look at its condition in person.

TD


----------



## Jazzbox2022

Question for Mr. Thornton Davis. I understand you're the Hagstrom guru. I have a beautiful Hagstrom replica (China) HJ500 and had it set up at long and mcquade. My concern is the vertical angle the saddle is sitting at on the bridge after their set up. Attached is a photo. Is the normal? Or is this bridge/saddle toast?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jazzbox2022 said:


> Question for Mr. Thornton Davis. I understand you're the Hagstrom guru. I have a beautiful Hagstrom replica (China) HJ500 and had it set up at long and mcquade. My concern is the vertical angle the saddle is sitting at on the bridge after their set up. Attached is a photo. Is the normal? Or is this bridge/saddle toast?
> View attachment 442573


No. The bridge should be at a 90 degree angle to the strings. This looks close but no cigar. I'd take it back to the L&M store and have the guitar tech investigate.

TD


----------



## Jazzbox2022

Thornton Davis said:


> No. The bridge should be at a 90 degree angle to the strings. This looks close but no cigar. I'd take it back to the L&M store and have the guitar tech investigate.
> 
> TD


Thank you very much!


----------



## Valeo1993

I have a Hagstrom h 12 or f s 12. The 12 string guitar. The serial number is 668742. Can anyone help me in decoding the year please?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Valeo1993 said:


> I have a Hagstrom h 12 or f s 12. The 12 string guitar. The serial number is 668742. Can anyone help me in decoding the year please?


It was made in 1967 in production run 668 which produced 999 Hagstrom-12 guitars. Yours was the 742nd to be produced in that run.

TD


----------



## Julia

Hallo, my guitar is a Hagstrom III serial number 726444. Can anyone help me in decoding the year please?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Julia said:


> Hallo, my guitar is a Hagstrom III serial number 726444. Can anyone help me in decoding the year please?


Julia,your Hagstrom III was made in production run 726 which produced 650 of them. Yours was the 444th to have been made in the run which commenced in 1968 and concluded in 1969. I can’t tell you for sure but I suspect it was made in the 1969 portion of the run.

TD


----------



## Julia

WOW. How do you know all that? Thank you very much for your reply..


----------



## Jazzbox2022

Hi Thornton. Me again. Wondering if you have any info on a Hagstrom Viking with a serial number G18120356 ?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Jazzbox2022 said:


> Hi Thornton. Me again. Wondering if you have any info on a Hagstrom Viking with a serial number G18120356 ?


Jazzboz2022, the serial number identifies it as having been made in December of 2018. It also indicates that it was the 356th guitar the factory produced that month.

TD


----------



## Kobuster

I'm about to sell my vikings deluxe and want to make sure I'm not giving away some treasure.
@Thornton Davis you seem to have a handle on this. Can you tell me sth about my serial number M08020236? From what I've read it might be a Chinese reproduction from 2008?


----------



## Thornton Davis

Kobuster said:


> I'm about to sell my vikings deluxe and want to make sure I'm not giving away some treasure.
> @Thornton Davis you seem to have a handle on this. Can you tell me sth about my serial number M08020236? From what I've read it might be a Chinese reproduction from 2008?


Kobuster, it is a reissue made during February 2008 in China. 

TD


----------



## Dan72

Good morning. Please, what informations can I find in this serial number (Hagstrom Ultra Max)?

G19050050

Any info about country manufacturer?

Beside, any opinion about quality of these guitars? Owners experiencese?

Thanks in advance!!!
Daniele


----------



## Thornton Davis

Dan72 said:


> Good morning. Please, what informations can I find in this serial number (Hagstrom Ultra Max)?
> 
> G19050050
> 
> Any info about country manufacturer?
> 
> Beside, any opinion about quality of these guitars? Owners experiencese?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> Daniele


The serial number dates it to having been made at the beginning of May 2019. Not sure if this model was being made in China or to Indonesia at that time.

TD


----------



## Dan72

Is the Ultra Max model a quality improvement of the Super Swede, or does It just have Simply different specs? Scale length, pickups, vibrato (if Tremar model), maybe body size.... Thank you!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Dan72 said:


> Is the Ultra Max model a quality improvement of the Super Swede, or does It just have Simply different specs? Scale length, pickups, vibrato (if Tremar model), maybe body size.... Thank you!


I'm unable to comment on either model since both are recent reissues, perhaps someone else can.

TD


----------



## BigJohn

This is an amazing space for Hagstrom info. Thanks. I have Serial number 787093. I would appreciate any info you could provide.


----------



## Thornton Davis

BigJohn said:


> This is an amazing space for Hagstrom info. Thanks. I have Serial number 787093. I would appreciate any info you could provide.


Serial number 787093 is known as a H-1. Run 787 took in 1970 and produced 200 guitars with this guitar having being the 93rd H-1 to come off the line in run 787.

If your H-1 is actually an H-1-O then you have a rare single pickup model that was made for Arc Sound of Toronto. They were Hagstrom's Canadian dealer during the late 60's through to the mid 70's. Many of their guitar store dealers complained that they didn't have an good entry level guitar or bass to sell to their beginner students. Arc Sound mgmt asked the Hagstrom factory if they could provide a solution. The result was the H-1-O guitar and H-1-B bass. Both models were created from left over parts from previous production runs with just over 1000 of both models combined being created. 

TD


----------



## BigJohn

Thornton Davis said:


> Serial number 787093 is known as a H-1. Run 787 took in 1970 and produced 200 guitars with this guitar having being the 93rd H-1 to come off the line in run 787.
> 
> If your H-1 is actually an H-1-O then you have a rare single pickup model that was made for Arc Sound of Toronto. They were Hagstrom's Canadian dealer during the late 60's through to the mid 70's. Many of their guitar store dealers complained that they didn't have an good entry level guitar or bass to sell to their beginner students. Arc Sound mgmt asked the Hagstrom factory if they could provide a solution. The result was the H-1-O guitar and H-1-B bass. Both models were created from left over parts from previous production runs with just over 1000 of both models combined being created.
> 
> TD


Yes it in fact is an H-1-O as it has 1 pickup. So cool to know the history. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dan72

Hi. I found a Super Swede Tremar made in 2018. It Is sold as new, but It has some years anyway, and some slight signs of pick strumming on the top... Maybe people testing the guitar... It was made in China and is available in a local shop. Any experiences with this 2018 model? I don't know of more recent models have different features.
Besides, in your opinion is fair a price around 700 € (around 720 USD)?
Thank you for any help.


----------



## evedave

Hi Everyone, I have recently acquired a Hagstrom Ultra Lux Ultra Swede with a spalted maple top. I am hoping Mr. Thornton Davis can help me identify the year of it's birth and any other details. Here is the serial number ... M10061050. So happy to have found this guitar and this site as well. Thanks Mr. Davis for any help you can provide. Dave.


----------



## greco

evedave said:


> Hi Everyone, I have recently acquired a Hagstrom Ultra Lux Ultra Swede with a spalted maple top. I am hoping Mr. Thornton Davis can help me identify the year of it's birth and any other details. Here is the serial number ... M10061050. So happy to have found this guitar and this site as well. Thanks Mr. Davis for any help you can provide. Dave.


Using @Thornton Davis will now bring your request to his attention.


----------



## evedave

Thank you Greco !


----------



## Thornton Davis

evedave said:


> Hi Everyone, I have recently acquired a Hagstrom Ultra Lux Ultra Swede with a spalted maple top. I am hoping Mr. Thornton Davis can help me identify the year of it's birth and any other details. Here is the serial number ... M10061050. So happy to have found this guitar and this site as well. Thanks Mr. Davis for any help you can provide. Dave.


Dave, your Ultra Swede was made in China during June of 2010.

TD


----------



## evedave

Thornton Davis said:


> Dave, your Ultra Swede was made in China during June of 2010.
> 
> TD


Thank you Mr. Davis, good to know. What a joyous instrument !


----------



## greco

@evedave Welcome to the forum. 
I hope you post often and create many threads. 
Be a part of this great community.


----------



## peegeface

Hi, I recently acquired a white Hagstrom Super Swede, the serial number is G20040292. I would be grateful if you could tell me what year it was made and in which country. Any information you can give me about the guitar would be greatly appreciated
Regards
Graham


----------



## Thornton Davis

peegeface said:


> Hi, I recently acquired a white Hagstrom Super Swede, the serial number is G20040292. I would be grateful if you could tell me what year it was made and in which country. Any information you can give me about the guitar would be greatly appreciated
> Regards
> Graham


It was made in April of 2020 in either China or Indonesia.

TD


----------



## peegeface

Thanks very much for your prompt response.


----------



## Agent T

Hi Thorton ,
picked up a Viking, G21100459 could you tell me about the pic ups and any other pertinent info, your the best, thanks.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Agent T said:


> Hi Thorton ,
> picked up a Viking, G21100459 could you tell me about the pic ups and any other pertinent info, your the best, thanks.


Agent T,

I can’t tell you much other than your Viking is a reissue that was made in October 2021.

TD


----------



## THRobinson

Semi related... I had my s/n decided already, just wondering if anyone has original humbuckers / tuners for a 70's Swede for sale?


----------



## franchemusique

I have a Hagstrom HL550 number M07061612 that i am trying to sell. The buyer is asking for the year of build. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Thornton Davis

franchemusique said:


> I have a Hagstrom HL550 number M07061612 that i am trying to sell. The buyer is asking for the year of build. Any ideas?
> Thanks


Its serial number dates it to having been made in June of 2007.

TD


----------



## narmtrahkick

Hi TD, I have a Hagstrom H-33E, serial number is 96997. Can you tell me when it was made? Thanks!


----------



## Thornton Davis

narmtrahkick said:


> Hi TD, I have a Hagstrom H-33E, serial number is 96997. Can you tell me when it was made? Thanks!


narmtrahkick, your H-33E of course is an 12 string acoustic/electric that was manufactured by Bjarton of Sweden and marketed in North America by both Hagstrom and Espana. The Bjarton version of it is the BJ-12EL. Hagstrom marketed it as the H-33E and Espana marketed their version as the Cromwell C-112.
​The serial number of your H-33E dates it to having been made in mid 1968. 

TD


----------



## narmtrahkick

Thanks TD!


----------



## oldaudio

Hello all:
My good friend passed away last summer and I am helping his wife go thru his guitars. This one looks pretty retro. I started playing in a band in 1962 and this looks like something from the early '60's.
I'll attach some photos. The red vinyl body covering has started to pull away from the top in the cutaways around the neck. It's missing the nut and knob for the vol control, also the "whammy" bar. ( I think that's what it's called... I'm just a dumbaas drummer.  not a guitarist. It has a S/N of 6391160. Would like to know something about it. MFG date ? Is it a rare model ? Where can I get it appraised for sale ? I'm in Connecticut USA.
Thank you for any info. Durff


----------



## Thornton Davis

Durff, your friends Hagstrom is a model Kent-1 that was made in production run 639. That run commenced in 1965 and finished in 1966 producing 3,202 Kent-1 guitars. This one was the 1,160th to have been made in the run and was made in 1965.

TD


----------



## oldaudio

Thornton Davis said:


> Durff, your friends Hagstrom is a model Kent-1 that was made in production run 639. That run commenced in 1965 and finished in 1966 producing 3,202 Kent-1 guitars. This one was the 1,160th to have been made in the run and was made in 1965.
> 
> TD


Thanks a million. Mike Durff


----------

